# Alienware X51: Welcher Prozessor?



## lilcrown (14. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Pc kaufen. Ich besitze bisher nur ein Vaio Notebook (zum Daddeln leider ungeeignet, 30 fps bei Guild Wars 2 in niedrigster Qualität). Da ich etwas platzsparendes und kompaktes gesucht habe, bin ich schnell auf den Alienware X51 gestoßen. Dieser besitzt die NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660. Laut den Testbericht von PC-Games ist diese zum Zocken sehr gut geeignet. 
Nun stellt sich mir aber die leidige Frage nach den Prozessor. Soll es der i5 oder der i7 sein? Ist der Preisunterschied von 100 € gerechtfertigt? Bei Google habe ich widersprüchliche Antworten gefunden: Der i5 sei zum Spielen besser, der i5 ist nur gering schlechter und deshalb sind die 100 € nicht gerechtfertigt, der i7 wird erst von kommenden Spielen ausgelastet etc.

Hier ist der Link zum PC:

Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen

(Wenn mir jemand komplett vom X51 abraten möchte, freue mich auch über Alternativen  )

Lg, Lenni


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2012)

Dei i7 ist für Spiele nicht merkbar besser, daher lohnt es sich nicht. Und insgesamt ist Alienware was die reine Preis-Leistung angeht an sich zu teuer - guck mal hier: Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro - 5 Rechner für die kommenden Spiele-Blockbuster   der PC für 700€ ist von der Leistung her genauso gut wie der Alienware. Der Alienware hat zwar Windows, eine Maus+Tastatur dabei, aber das macht vlt. maximal 120-130€ aus. Win7 extra kostet ca 80€ als Systembuilderversion. 

Und wenn Du die Karte aus dem 900€-PC aus dem Artikel da einbaust, die ca 80€ mehr kostet, hast im Grunde die Leistung wie beim 900€-PC und eine deutlichere Steigerung.

Dafür ist Alienware halt "was besonderes", und Du zahlst auch den Service ein wenig mit. Musst Du selber abschätzen, ob es Dir das wert ist


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2012)

also wenn du nicht zwei Linke Hände hast und etwas Ahnung von PCs würde ich mir meinen eh selbst zusammenstellen
Und wenn es Platzsparend sein soll, kein Ding, es gibt auch Mini-Gehäuse in den verschiedensten Formen, auch wenn man sich vorher etwas informieren muss, bezüglich der Abmessungen, aber man kommt auf jedenfall auf einen Guten Stundenlohn wenn man die Einsparungen betrachtet


----------



## lilcrown (19. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Hab meinen Alienware direkt storniert und stell mir jetzt selbst einen Pc zusammen


----------

